# Bridge.



## Tastino0 (Nov 4, 2011)

Day #301 â€¢ 365 Daydreams. di Tastino0, su Flickr


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 6, 2011)

I like it, but I definitely think it's too dark. Especially the bottom left of it.

I do however really like the location and the editing style.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Jan 7, 2012)

Hawthorne Bridge by Leopard Lupus, on Flickr


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 7, 2012)

Ahh, a 365 project image. Love it. I think the lighting is just right for the scene. Sets a particular tone; the overall darkness of the scene mixed with the warmth of the path and the sun really do make it feel like a surreal dream. Beautiful image.


----------



## RedEye (Jan 8, 2012)

@ Tastino,

I really enjoy your style of photography. At one time I lived in Firenze and so it's a pleasure to see your photos. My question is what is your standard method for post processing your work. It appears that most of the photos have seem sort of 'color reduction' or otherwise under exposure feature which makes them have a smooth haze feeling. Difficult to describe I suppose, but any input you could provide would be helpful to a new photographer. 

Pace,
Red


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 8, 2012)

Loving that hazy black & white.


----------



## Durri (Jan 21, 2012)

Train bridge near Vah river (Slovakia, Šaľa)


----------



## Harley (Jan 21, 2012)

@ Leopard Lupus: I'll join with you representing Portland: Fremont Bridge.


----------



## arioch82 (Jan 22, 2012)

Chelsea Bridge - London di ocangelo, su Flickr


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Bridges*

I love engineering and architecture. It amazes me to see structures that are part optimization, usefulness and beauty. It took me a bit to find this thread, and I figure it is time to add to it.

Somewhere in Northern BC




In Banff, not for humans, but for the animals




Again in Northern BC












BC/Yukon Territory


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

Now in Alaska. Here is one of the tallest bridges in North America.

The Kuskulana Bridge


























Also along the road to McCarthy, AK








Here I am just outside McCarthy, AK




Old mining railroad bridge


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

Heading south from Dawson City, YT









Back to the Alaska HWY




Almost Southern BC


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

Now in southern BC


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

Dallas, TX. Margret Hunt Hill bridge. Also known as a photographic waste of money. Dallas had to choose between an iconic bridge or fixing roads, so yup, we've got a lot of potholes.

























And one of my all time favorite pictures


----------



## LoneRider (Mar 15, 2016)

Somewhere in TX


----------



## KavinAnderson (Mar 28, 2016)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------

